# Bromley



## Abominable (Feb 7, 2015)

Awesome day at Bromley today. From bomber groomers in the morning to still finding fresh tracks off plunge and the Eastside Glade all day. I know I'm preaching to the choir, hopefully everybody is having a great weekend wherever you are. However if you're on the fence about heading out skiing tomorrow in southern vermont, do it. It's snowing lightly here and expecting another couple inches on top of the mountain overnight. There was not a bad run today. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Feb 7, 2015)

Abominable said:


> Awesome day at Bromley today. From bomber groomers in the morning to still finding fresh tracks off plunge and the Eastside Glade all day. I know I'm preaching to the choir, hopefully everybody is having a great weekend wherever you are. However if you're on the fence about heading out skiing tomorrow in southern vermont, do it. It's snowing lightly here and expecting another couple inches on top of the mountain overnight. There was not a bad run today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Heading there in the AM for my sons race - he's racing on Lord's Prayer off the T-bar - with the exception of watching his 2 runs of slalom tomorrow that's the only time I plan on riding that t-bar!!  Bromley was great last Sunday before the last storm when I was there for my daughter's slalom race!

Not sure whether me at Bromley with my son or my wife at the Hermitage Club for my daughter's race will "win" tomorrow!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 8, 2015)

Orion woods must have a lot of untouched lines


----------



## vcunning (Feb 8, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Not sure whether me at Bromley with my son or my wife at the Hermitage Club for my daughter's race will "win" tomorrow!



I'm guessing Sue is going to win that one.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2015)

Im going with Jeff as the winner. They serve PBR at Bromley....tallboy cans.  ; )


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app.


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2015)

Is VDK03 or Ski Stef going to Bromley?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Im going with Jeff as the winner. They serve PBR at Bromley....tallboy cans.  ; )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app.



We all ended up winning, as the speed camp for E was cancelled at The Hermitage (powder and Super G speed training/learning don't mix very!) so we all went to Bromley and watched D's race in between powder laps (the quad was basically ski on all day which didn't suck for making a bunch of laps through the 6" or so of powder that fell!)  Even that already mentioned in many other threads freezing mist couldn't deter from how good the skiing was!

And yes Glenn, I did, in honor of Fred Pabst, choke down a PBR bomber in the Wild Boar Lounge on Sunday too!  :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice work Jeff! You make me proud!!!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Nice work Jeff! You make me proud!!!



And on the way home, a stop was made at Muelman's Craft Draught's in Rawsonville to get some beers of a slightly different flavor profile than PBR   The growler of Rock Art twintip double IPA I got was particularly tasty after the snowy drive back down to CT!


----------



## legalskier (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks sweet.


----------

